# my CRS and RCS tank



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys...its been a very long time since i check on this forum...and now im here to share a few pics of my CRS and RCS tanks...tell me what you guys think...especially you bmlbytes...hehe...
the first pic is my CRS tank...2nd is RCS....


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

the tanks look nice but where are the shrimp?


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

haha..chill chill...here are the shrimps...









































mini pelia 









forgive my noobish camera...used phone to take the pics


----------

